# Respons graphs for FW12.1



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are some graphs of The FW12.1 Dark blue line at listening position(11"away) before any eq, 1/3 octave smoothing, lowpass at 70hz, highpass at 10hz. In a 950 square foot room with 8-11 foot ceilings. And a nearfield graph, averaged from driver and ports, light blue line, same settings.


----------



## Chris Brunhaver (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks good! However, I think that your crossover isn't doing what you think it is. It looks more like a 55-60 Hz low pass. You might measure your gear just to be sure or show the measurements sans low pass XO.

Also, are you scaling the port output according to the ration of the port area versus driver piston area (for the PR measurements also)? the stuff that your coming up with looks a little off.

Keep up the good work!

By the way, how to you do those molded ports?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I will check, I know it looks lower than it should, but as you can see my room has a dip at 60hz and 75hz and that might be affecting the neirfield, Next time I do measuring I may try without the lowpass, and redo the ones I still have set up.

The outputs have been scaled and averaged as best as can be done, how do you mean off? Remember neirfield measuerments are only close to anechoic, with outside being even closer. So they cannot be expected to look exactly "right"

The ports are done with extra layers of mdf laminated inside the box around the port and then a large roundover bit in a router. Or for our larger ports 4"(when extra flareing is needed) and anything 5" and over we laminate MDF slugs and machine them in a lathe for a 2-3" radius. Then epoxy them into the enclosure.

Here is a picture of a 6" port flare, unfinished. Outer flare and inner flare


----------

